# Orion tv code for tivo box?



## Mezmryz (Dec 26, 2005)

I can't seem to find the code for an Orion tv. I used auto serch to no avail. I am using a Hughes sd 40 dvr. Please help.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

I know once upon a time Emerson TV's were simply Orion TV's with the Emerson name slapped on the front. Try the Emerson codes, ya got nothing to lose.


----------



## Mezmryz (Dec 26, 2005)

Thank You, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Nora (Jan 3, 2006)

I tried the Emerson codes and got 0091 to work with my Orion TV. I was using the Tivo remote (not DirectTV). But there sure are a lot of codes for Emerson!


----------



## Mezmryz (Dec 26, 2005)

Nora, you are a genius!!! That code worked and I now have only five remotes to worry about.  Seriously though, thank you all very much.


----------



## BillMe (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a note to verify that I also was able to use code 0091 to activate the remote tv power button for an Orion tv.


----------



## datavortex (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to this thread, this same code worked for my Tivo S3 remote. Much appreciated.


----------

